# Forkhit Terror



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My first topical post!

Firstly I'd like to say that I recently aquired an SPS from Jim at Performance Catapults and that it a great SS, very well made, and as I'm sure many of you know Jim is great to deal with.

I've been out shooting with my new SPS quite a bit. I'm getting to like shooting tubes too.

The other day the sun was out and I set up a target and a catch-box at about 25 feet. I had my Flippinout Axiom with me too, and was having a whale of a time shooting bands for a while then switching to the SPS and whacking the target with some tube power. I was shooting 9mm steel balls.

Here's what happened. I unwittingly decided to try a 'gangsta' style shot with the SPS. I normally hold a SS straight up, and I draw back to about 4 inches behind my ear, twisting the pouch till my thumb is on the bottom. Well, I thought I'd give the gansta/aiming thing a try as I've been watching videos of people getting very good accuracy with that method, I usually don't consciously aim with the forks and I wanted to experiment. My very first attempt.....whack!....forkhit. Man was I bummed. I guess I should have gotten out an old SS and practiced before trying a new technique with my lovely new SPS.

Damage report: The hit took the inside corner off the left fork....nasty. It really is just cosmetic damage, I sanded out the rough edges with some fine grit paper and rubbed a little oil in. The SPS can take a hit, and I reckon an inferior SS would have fared worse.

Lesson learned: Either stick to what you know and works for you, or use an expendable SS to try an unfamilair technique.

I'll also add that the Fliipinout I own is a work of art and really comfortable to shoot, it's a slimline with a metal core. Both the SPS and the Axiom compare well to each other, both have excellent mass, feel solid in the hand, and both shoot great.

Thanks to Jim and Nathan for doing what they do. When the sun is out, and I've got a spare couple of hours, I'm in slingshot heaven.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well Hammer, you certainly know how to pick out some quality frames Bud! Those two young gentlemen you mentioned are in my personal top five in the world as far as craftsmanship, durability and just overall appeal. Besides that they are both wonderful guys and can shoot like heck!!!! Get some sandpaper,clean her up, load her and shoot. She has a lot more in her then what a mere fork hit can do! Have fun! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check your form in a mirror while drawing. Keep them forks EVEN while shooting gangster.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Slingshots are made to shoot... glad you are making sure that your toys are fed a heavy diet of steel and lead and aren't afraid of a little fork hit. Nothing a bit of sandpaper and elbow grease won't fix.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Or don't fix it and just keep shootin' ... It's still a slingshot. That's what it's made for!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Or don't fix it and just keep shootin' ... It's still a slingshot. That's what it's made for!


Leave it as a reminder to yourself


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

consider it broken in and lesson learned


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Your cherry has almost been popped, now all you need is a thumb hit and your initiation process is complete









You have two fine shooters there, and nice to here you are putting them to use.

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Your cherry has almost been popped, now all you need is a thumb hit and your initiation process is complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we should send out a new SS with a needle and a lighter


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

LVO said:


> Your cherry has almost been popped, now all you need is a thumb hit and your initiation process is complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we should send out a new SS with a *tiny drill bit*








[/quote]

fixed that for ya







HA.. you are right though


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Well Hammer, you certainly know how to pick out some quality frames Bud! Those two young gentlemen you mentioned are in my personal top five in the world as far as craftsmanship, durability and just overall appeal. Besides that they are both wonderful guys and can shoot like heck!!!! Get some sandpaper,clean her up, load her and shoot. She has a lot more in her then what a mere fork hit can do! Have fun! Flatband


Thanks Flatband.


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

flippinout said:


> Slingshots are made to shoot... glad you are making sure that your toys are fed a heavy diet of steel and lead and aren't afraid of a little fork hit. Nothing a bit of sandpaper and elbow grease won't fix.


Haha, yeah, the're being well fed alright.


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Your cherry has almost been popped, now all you need is a thumb hit and your initiation process is complete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers LGD, they're defo not wall hangers, they'll be put to use for a long time yet.


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

M_J said:


> Or don't fix it and just keep shootin' ... It's still a slingshot. That's what it's made for!


Leave it as a reminder to yourself








[/quote]

That's it. A bit a character too


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

they are both nice slingshots and its a shame about the fork hit but once you get used to a particular style i have noticed that the number of fork hits that you get goes down. i myself have had plenty of fork hits but i also know that most slingshot forks can take a hit or 2.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

if you are shooting gangsta style . When turning the pouch your thumb should be pointed towards you not down .
sounds like you turned it a quarter turn too much ... 
Kip..


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

Kipken said:


> if you are shooting gangsta style . When turning the pouch your thumb should be pointed towards you not down .
> sounds like you turned it a quarter turn too much ...
> Kip..


My regular shots I hold the SS vertically, and then twist a quater inch till my thumb is pointing downwards. My brief forray into gangsta-land, I did as you say, and twisted till my thumb was next to my cheek. I guess I was focussing too much on lining up the target with the forks and bands. It still feels very unfamiliar to me when I try this style of shot, I think I'll stick to what feels comfortable


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

*I shoot very nearly gangsta - I raise my arm horizontally from my side, and that makes the Slingshot close to horizontal.*

*Anyway, I tried twisting the pouch a couple of times - and promptly whacked the forks each time!







*

*I don't twist the pouch anymore.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*OK, here's the deal. When shooting with the frame straight up and down turn the pouch. BUT, When shooting with the frame Sideways or Gangstaahh Style the pouch is already turned because the fork does put a twist into the tubes or band so Gangstaahh Style is the result of turning the pouch alread. DO NOT TURN THE POUCH WHEN SHOOTING GANGSTAAAHHH OR SOMETHINGS GONNA GO WRONG LIKE A RETURN FIRE.*


----------

